# new to Puffing and kinda confused...



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, ive been through this forum and seen about a million different tobbacos mentioned, this may sound dumb but being a newbi (just a week or two) and haveing really enjoyed the "house blend" that the guy at the tenderbox suggested to go with my new pipe alas... Im at a loss as to what to try next, there are SOOOO many out there, so... Im since about to run out, any suggestions?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Try as many samples that you can,,its all about what you like as you determine what your taste in tobacco is all about. Don't let others tell you what is good,,,choose what you like.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I suggest you join the newbie sampler trade in the WTS/WTT/WTB section of the pipe forum. Just buy a tin or two for an experienced pipe smoker, and they'll send you a selection of tobaccos to try out.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I heartily second the recommendation to get in on the newbie sampler trade. There are some great people who'll amaze you with their knowledge and generosity.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm new to pipe smoking as well and would love to find an experienced smoker willing to set up a newbie sampler to trade for a tin or two of his desired blend. Could someone direct me to the WTS/WTT/WTB section? I know I must be staring right at the link but can't seem to find it. Thanks!

George...just noticed you're in Tarpon. I used to live just down the road in Palm Harbor. Miss the Greek food in Tarpon!

John


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm new to pipe smoking as well and would love to find an experienced smoker willing to set up a newbie sampler to trade for a tin or two of his desired blend. Could someone direct me to the WTS/WTT/WTB section? I know I must be staring right at the link but can't seem to find it. Thanks!
> 
> George...just noticed you're in Tarpon. I used to live just down the road in Palm Harbor. Miss the Greek food in Tarpon!
> 
> John


John,

Welcome to the forums. I believe you need 25 posts to be able to view that section of the forum. I can't recall if there is another stipulation or not in addition to the post count.

Oh and my suggestion is to pick up some Carter Hall or Prince Albert, unless you've gone through those and are looking to "broaden your horizons" so to speak....

EDIT: Just saw another post of yours and sounds like you're on the right track. I also enjoy Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake and Best Brown.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris,

Thanks for the info and for the suggestions on blends to try. When my post count gets up there I'll look for the trade section.

John


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice I actually did pick up some Prince Albert and enjoyed it, being as u can get it at good ole Wal-Mart, but ive also discovered that since Im lucky enough to live in New Orleans (wouldnt live anywhere else) I scowered the french quarter and found quite a few tobacco shops mosty cigar shops but most of them offer a selection of pipe tobaccos if not the actuall pipes themselves. In this day and age of political correctness its nice to be able to go into a nice airconditioned establisment, sit back and relax in a nice comfy armchair, smoke a bowl and enjoy some intresting conversation.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you been to Payless on St. Charles?
Pipes, Smoking Pipes & Pipe Tobacco from Payless Pipes


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

New here also. I've seen Prince Albert for 30-40 years now. Is it really that good? Or is it just the "drug store" bakky?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

never underestimate drug store baccy. There's a reason it has been around for long. It's cheap enough to try and if you don't like it your not out that much money.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I actually went looking for Payless cause it came up in my phone but I could find neither the store or the adress on any of the empty buildings where I assume it could have been *shrugs* theres alot of that going around these days Im afraid.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I know that Walgreens had a small selection of pipes, tobaccos, etc. when I lived in Pineville. Try there.


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

Prince Albert is good mild baccy. Not quite enough zing after dinner but works great for a mid day smoke in my humble opinion.


----------

